# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Fighting Tournament

## Cookino

There's this idea I've had for a while of just going to a arena or something like that and entering a dream fighting competition where you get to fight against different competitors of all kinds. Maybe you could even add some extra challenges like only using a set of powers that is given to you. I think it's an interesting idea just to see what the dream throws against you. This is something I wil definitely try eventually. I challenge any willing dreamers to try it and post their results!

----------


## DreamyBear

brazilian jiu jitsu? Imagine fighting an opponent with a stretchy rubber body.. xD Or muddwrestling.lol

----------


## Saizaphod

I'm down  :smiley:  I haven't been to many arenas before, but I've briefly visited the Colosseum a few times.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Sounds like a great idea actually! Reminds me a bit of the Dream Hero Leauge which I really enjoyed.

Maybe we could set up a thread for it every month introducing the current competitors. Would be perfect now that spellbee's competition ended.

If you don't mind I might try to set up a little prototype(crediting you for the idea of course). ::D:

----------


## DreamyBear

Guys Im in. As my first opponent, Im going to challenge the flying spaghetti monster. For the simple reason that i will be a delicious and epic battle way up in the sky. My spoon will be round, and my fork will be pointy. Let's DO THIS!!

----------


## Cookino

> Sounds like a great idea actually! Reminds me a bit of the Dream Hero Leauge which I really enjoyed.
> 
> Maybe we could set up a thread for it every month introducing the current competitors. Would be perfect now that spellbee's competition ended.
> 
> If you don't mind I might try to set up a little prototype(crediting you for the idea of course).



Sure go ahead, that sounds like it could be interesting! Anyway I'm glad you guys like the idea. I'm going to be reporting in as soon as I do it. I'm going to look for an arena and see what the dream puts me up against.

----------

